# secondary education in alicante



## cloud (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi 

We are considering moving to Sax, Alicante. My daughter (12 in June) is currently privately educated in a selective all girls school in the UK. I have looked at all the Alicante schools on the web but there is nothing like real experience of these schools to help with the decision making.

I would like to find an academically good bilingual school, which has a solid record for producing well rounded children. My daughter wants to study veterinary medicine (this could change of course), so excellent science facilities would be a must. Class room discipline is also important.

I would prefer a school uniform and all girls but realise that this may not be possible in Spain. 

Any advice, guidance, information would be greatly appreciated.

C


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

This might help: 
Schools in Spain | Nabss

How is your daughter's Spanish?


----------



## cloud (Sep 5, 2009)

She has only done a term of Spanish at school so would need some intensive tuition.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

At her age, she really needs an International school, which would continue the UK curriculum and teach her in English. These schools are "international" and therefore they have plenty of all nationalities in them, which adds to the kids experiences and abilities. Most also do push Spanish, both the language and the culture - my son speaks better Spanish from being in one, than my daughter who spent a year or so in a Spanish - so called Bilingual school. The NABSS site that was previously posted is a good one for finding good schools. 

Jo xxx


----------



## cloud (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Jo. 

There are several schools in the area. Could anyone tell me about their children's experiences?

Catherine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cloud said:


> Thank you Jo.
> 
> There are several schools in the area. Could anyone tell me about their children's experiences?
> 
> Catherine



I cant tell you about individual schools on the list in your area - I'm not sure anyone on here can tell you much or compare. The only thing I can say is that NABSS do act as an overseer and all the schools that belong to it are checked and have to adhere to the correct rules - believe it or not, in Spain there are some international schools who simply call themselves that, buy a few chairs and desks and employ some "teachers"!!!! These schools do not belong to NABSS!!!

The international schools my children attended were excellent. The first one my son attended did fall victim to the recession, they cut corners in their standards and so we took my son out. We then put both children into "The British College" in Benalmadena, where they flourished. Small class sizes, a strict uniform code, discipline and plenty of different nationalities, so that the children get a variety of influences. Both mine did really well. My son, although no " child genius" lol, got 11 IGCSEs, which we didnt think he would, but the school pushed him - when you pay, then have to produce results I guess!!! My daughter was predicted to get the same, but we then took her back to the UK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I cant tell you about individual schools on the list in your area - I'm not sure anyone on here can tell you much or compare. The only thing I can say is that NABSS do act as an overseer and all the schools that belong to it are checked and have to adhere to the correct rules - believe it or not, in Spain there are some international schools who simply call themselves that, buy a few chairs and desks and employ some "teachers"!!!! These schools do not belong to NABSS!!!
> 
> The international schools my children attended were excellent. The first one my son attended did fall victim to the recession, they cut corners in their standards and so we took my son out. We then put both children into "The British College" in Benalmadena, where they flourished. Small class sizes, a strict uniform code, discipline and plenty of different nationalities, so that the children get a variety of influences. Both mine did really well. My son, although no " child genius" lol, got 11 IGCSEs, which we didnt think he would, but the school pushed him - when you pay, then have to produce results I guess!!! My daughter was predicted to get the same, but we then took her back to the UK



the only one I know in Alicante province which is bilingual is a bit far from Sax


& while I would only go with a NABSS listed school if I was going that route - I found out the other day that they only actually inspect every 6 years!!!


a heck of a lot can change in that time - for good or bad to be fair - so nothing replaces a personal visit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the only one I know in Alicante province which is bilingual is a bit far from Sax
> 
> 
> & while I would only go with a NABSS listed school if I was going that route - I found out the other day that they only actually inspect every 6 years!!!
> ...


 When did that start??? When we were there, they were inspecting every year - twice if all wasnt well??? 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> When did that start??? When we were there, they were inspecting every year - twice if all wasnt well???
> 
> Jo xxxx


no idea - but a student of mine who teaches in one near here was saying the other day that they had just had their 6 yearly inspection & could now relax for another 6 years


----------



## cloud (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you for your responses. I have made an appointment to see the King's College (the British school) in Alicante. The secretary said that Sax is very far. I understood it was only about 50kms and took 30mins. 

Does anyone have any knowledge of this school? And whether it's too far?

Catherine


----------

